# which Track?



## mcmyster (Feb 23, 2009)

Searched and could not find any recommendations on track for rc control. 

Can you use big hauler track with r/c. I have over 100ft of it already. Thinking of converting to r/c, but don't want to replace the track if I don't have to. 

Train is set up in the garage.

Thanks


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

You can use it, but I see you are set up in the garage, which is better than outdoors, but the track with the sets deteriorates rapidly outdoors, but on battery and R/C, if the rails are there to run the train it will run on wood,plastic, or any other type of rail but the set track you are using is usually good for in the house pretty much. If you are running track power may be a problem, so I would seriously consider battery power if using the cheapy set track!! In the garage may be ok, and I understand your comment about price of track. My friend Noel Wilson has told me about a guy who used the metal banding straps they use to strap loads with for rail too. You might contact him about that if interested!! Although there again I think outside rust and corrosion would be the problem again, but inside NO problemo! Regal


----------



## mcmyster (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks for the input. 

My goal is to get his train on rc, then see if he uses it. If so, I might put it outsde to see if he will still use it, then start upgrading the track if he still likes his train. 

At 4 years old, he lives for trains. So my plan is to use the Bachmann track for now, if my sons interest in trains last longer than the track, I will have no problem buying him solid track.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Need another son? 
A word of caution, set it up so top speed keeps the train on the tracks. At that age consequences aren't considered and TV has already put cartoon images in his head! 

My grand nephews (3-5) are wired for 'Go Fast' all the time... 

John


----------

